
Can you solve it? The impossible braid puzzle that will plait your brain - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/nov/09/alex-bellos-can-you-solve-it-impossible-braid-puzzle
======
DrScump
As soon as I cut the specified two slits in my screen, I was unable to read
the rest of the instructions.

